# Smile ... That is the best thing you could do with your lips.



## Seb_K

Hi guys!

Could you help me to translate this English phrase into Tagalog?

Thanks heaps!!

"Smile ... That is the best thing you could do with your lips."


----------



## Qcumber

Seb K, here is your translation.

Ngitî ... ang pinaká-magandá mó'ng magawâ sa (pamamagítan nang) lábì mó.
In common Tagalog spelling, however, the sentence will be written:
Ngiti ... ang pinakamaganda mong magawa sa (pamamagitan ng) labi mo.


----------



## Seb_K

Q, thanks for the translation.

But why pamamagitan ng are in brackets?


----------



## Qcumber

It's in brackets because it's only systematically used in Modern Tagalog, but wasn't in Classical Tagalog. At least this is my opinion, but ask other forumites to make sure.


----------



## Seb_K

That means the whole phrase should be with or without the bracketed words?


----------



## Qcumber

Yes. Well, it's obvious, isn't it?


----------



## Seb_K

Haha. Thanks Q.


----------

